

How to succeed as a freelance developer - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/8652404820/how-to-succeed-as-a-freelance-developer

======
goblin89
> It really helps if you are just doing one thing. For example, Ruby on Rails
> development. Or iOS development. Or Wordpress plugin developer. This makes
> it a lot easier for people to remember you. When you do “everything” people
> will not immediately think of you when they have a specific problem.

Is there any way to market multiple skills and still succeed as a freelancer?

E.g., web development (RoR and Django), graphic design, and music production.

("A man can do all things if he will", can't he? Or are we technically unable
to have such diverse skill set?)

------
alovhaug
I think the advice "Go to Tech Meetups" and "Be active in the community" is
good if the people who will be hiring you attend such events.

I target my freelance developer business at small business owners, and they
typically don't participate in tech events or the local tech community. I
still attend tech events, but I am realistic in understanding that I am
unlikely to find my customers there. I go to business events to find
customers.

------
dpio
Good article.

